# Springs Villas



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Can anyone help, what are the larger 2 bed type villas if anyone knows? 

I love the look of springs I think I'm already in love with it lol :-S 

Who lives there from here?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zovi said:


> Can anyone help, what are the larger 2 bed type villas if anyone knows?
> 
> I love the look of springs I think I'm already in love with it lol :-S
> 
> Who lives there from here?


When I looked at Springs a few months back I couldn't find a 2 bedroom in decent condition. Most were complete sh**holes with a couple that were adequate condition at best. I also found them to be quite pokey, which coming from the UK and the sardine tins we live in there is saying something! The 2 beds in Springs that were adequate were going for 105k - 120k.

I then shifted my search to Arabian Ranches. I saw 4 villas and even the worst one was twice as good as anything I saw in Springs.

I would advise keeping an open mind on locations and have a good look around a few different areas. The photos on the property websites rarely tell a remotely accurate story


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been living in the Springs since 2005 and M1key does have a point. The villas have not been maintained very well so what you see in the pictures most likely will not match reality. That said, I do love the neighbourhood and don't see myself moving from the area any time soon.

The rooms in the Springs are quite small but the 4E type villas (2 bedroom, end units) are fine for couples or small families (with one kid).


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

m1key said:


> When I looked at Springs a few months back I couldn't find a 2 bedroom in decent condition. Most were complete sh**holes with a couple that were adequate condition at best. I also found them to be quite pokey, which coming from the UK and the sardine tins we live in there is saying something! The 2 beds in Springs that were adequate were going for 105k - 120k.
> 
> I then shifted my search to Arabian Ranches. I saw 4 villas and even the worst one was twice as good as anything I saw in Springs.
> 
> I would advise keeping an open mind on locations and have a good look around a few different areas. The photos on the property websites rarely tell a remotely accurate story


Thank you, I'm little gutted to hear that because I know it sounds silly but I've been looking at so many adverts and love the look of it.

Our budget is only £90k max too so looking at photos it seemed we could get a nice one for that but if you are correct then photos I'm seeing are probably wrong 

I thought Arabian was too expensive, guess we 'll have to wait for relocation company to show us round.

I think it's looking more realistic that if we want something nice then an apartment is way forward 

Thanks for reply .


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I was thinking of moving to the Springs, until I saw some villas and they were all as Mkey described them; small, and the washrooms were tiny and very dirty. The bedrooms in the 4M type were very small and the whole interior was in sharp contrast to the much better condition of the garden and the overall area

Pam, would you know whether the rooms in the 4E's are larger than those in the 4M's?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The 4E villas are bigger than the 4M ones. 
1. 4E gardens are bigger
2. Most of the 4M villas have an open kitchen (some owners have renovated this and closed their kitchens). The kitchens in the 4E villas are closed
3. The master bedroom in the 4M is much smaller than the 4E. This is because of the balcony space. The balcony in the 4M master bedroom is much smaller in comparison to the 4E and because of that the 4E bedroom gets more space equal to the area of the balcony (does this make any sense?)
4. The bathrooms in 4E and 4M are the same
5. The living room in 4E is bigger than 4M because of the balcony space outside the master bedroom. The living room extends as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> The 4E villas are bigger than the 4M ones.
> 1. 4E gardens are bigger
> 2. Most of the 4M villas have an open kitchen (some owners have renovated this and closed their kitchens). The kitchens in the 4E villas are closed
> 3. The master bedroom in the 4M is much smaller than the 4E. This is because of the balcony space. The balcony in the 4M master bedroom is much smaller in comparison to the 4E and because of that the 4E bedroom gets more space equal to the area of the balcony (does this make any sense?)
> ...


Thank you very kind of you to give that detailed reply  

I'm little disheartened but will have to wait till I'm there rather than keep looking online


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I actually like the Springs better than the Ranches to be honest. At the time that I was looking for a place to move (about 4 years ago), there really wasn't that much of a difference in the quality of the villas, the only major difference being the location.

Emirates Road was a giant construction zone at that time with huge traffic jams and accidents. That's all sorted now so best to keep your mind and options open


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zovi said:


> Thank you very kind of you to give that detailed reply
> 
> I'm little disheartened but will have to wait till I'm there rather than keep looking online


Don't be disheartened. You will find somewhere that suits you for your budget. Just have an open mind and be prepared to compromise. We all have different needs and perceptions. For example. Some people find the Ranches too far out and prefer to be much closer to their office/school. Personally I don't mind being further away. My old commute in the UK was 2 hours each way if the trains weren't delayed (which was most days!). So, half an hour to work, or 20 minutes to MOE is nothing to me.

The best bit of advice is not to believe what you see on the property websites or rely on the accuracy of estate agents. See for yourself, research and visit the locations at different times of the day. Also, make sure the landlord has paid their community service charges!

EDIT: Just to add. There is nothing wrong with Springs. It is just I couldn't find anything that was maintained well enough for my liking. There will be decent properties there and it is a nice community. Go see for yourself when you are here and make your own mind up.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Try viewing the accommodation at JVC which is located at the back of Springs. Still under construction but the premises that are already built there are only just over a year and a half old. Springs I think is looking tired now and it's all a photocopy - at least in JVC all the buildings are different so it's quite refreshing. Also at 90k you can well afford some decent accommodation.

Good luck with your quest


----------



## Triplet's Mom (Jul 4, 2012)

I live in Springs 2-Bedroom villa...there are many problems especially maintenance.....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> Try viewing the accommodation at JVC which is located at the back of Springs. Still under construction but the premises that are already built there are only just over a year and a half old. Springs I think is looking tired now and it's all a photocopy - at least in JVC all the buildings are different so it's quite refreshing. Also at 90k you can well afford some decent accommodation.
> 
> Good luck with your quest


petrol ,the area you're talking about is JVT (the Triangle) ,which is at the back of Springs .JVC is on the opposite road of Springs ,which is also relatively a new area !

In my opinion ,Springs is still famous to live because of the community feel that it has because its an old freehold area & people feel it to be more lively as it is fully established ..... I reckon zovi that if u still want to live in Springs (I second that it has a maintenance issue) ,then prefer Springs 1 or 2 over the others as it has fewer maintenance problems & I've heard they're built better ..


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> petrol ,the area you're talking about is JVT (the Triangle) ,which is at the back of Springs .JVC is on the opposite road of Springs ,which is also relatively a new area !
> 
> In my opinion ,Springs is still famous to live because of the community feel that it has because its an old freehold area & people feel it to be more lively as it is fully established ..... I reckon zovi that if u still want to live in Springs (I second that it has a maintenance issue) ,then prefer Springs 1 or 2 over the others as it has fewer maintenance problems & I've heard they're built better ..


D'oh Ibkiss, I have no sense of direction. Always thought I lived back of Springs. Ah well it's nearby Springs anyhoos.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zovi said:


> I think it's looking more realistic that if we want something nice then an apartment is way forward


Don't rule out an apartment just yet...
I did, but only because of the dog!

I have friends that moved out a few months ahead of me.
The husband has been out since March, and wife and kids came out in May
She had said "absolutely in no way am i living in an apartment - ever"
He looked at loads of villas, and when the family arrived, they looked at a few apartments too, for balance, and that's where they are now.
They absolutely love it (two young kids)

she did a female U-turn in true British Politics style (as women are genetically programmed to do!) and they are all really happy. Close to beach, pools, gyms, shops etc.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I was exactly the same! I moved here in April and while in the UK I looked exclusively at villas (my budget was also 90k and I also have a dog!) However, I very quickly realized taking a small villa, or one in an unsuitable area, wasn't the only option. I am now happily living in a huge spacious apartment in Motor City, with a balcony bigger than some of the gardens available!! It's really dog and child friendly here, and easy access to Emirates and Al Khail roads, so no problems getting anywhere! 
To think I seriously considered turning my job offer down because the housing allowance wasn't enough for a villa!!!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

suzimack said:


> I was exactly the same! I moved here in April and while in the UK I looked exclusively at villas (my budget was also 90k and I also have a dog!) However, I very quickly realized taking a small villa, or one in an unsuitable area, wasn't the only option. I am now happily living in a huge spacious apartment in Motor City, with a balcony bigger than some of the gardens available!! It's really dog and child friendly here, and easy access to Emirates and Al Khail roads, so no problems getting anywhere!
> To think I seriously considered turning my job offer down because the housing allowance wasn't enough for a villa!!!


Wow motor city looks Amazing!!!! Thanks for that tip x


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> D'oh Ibkiss, I have no sense of direction. Always thought I lived back of Springs. Ah well it's nearby Springs anyhoos.


Err .. What's D'oh ?

Anyhow ,I've rented out my villa in JVC ... that's why I well aware of the directions !!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Err .. What's D'oh ?
> 
> Anyhow ,I've rented out my villa in JVC ... that's why I well aware of the directions !!


Evidently you don't know Homer Simpson 

Where you moved to now - thought you liked JVC?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> Evidently you don't know Homer Simpson
> 
> Where you moved to now - thought you liked JVC?


hmm .. I lost the love of cartoons a long time ago .. didnt know the Simpsons had so impressed u !  

The JVC property was very huge for me so found it wise to rent it out & use that money for a smaller apartment PLUS have some remaining funds to save ! 

But JVC is otherwise not bad to live ... whereabouts in JVC do u live ?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> hmm .. I lost the love of cartoons a long time ago .. didnt know the Simpsons had so impressed u !
> 
> The JVC property was very huge for me so found it wise to rent it out & use that money for a smaller apartment PLUS have some remaining funds to save !
> 
> But JVC is otherwise not bad to live ... whereabouts in JVC do u live ?


Ibkiss that borders on sacrilege - the Simpsons are brilliant and will live on forever :clap2:

Sounds a very astute move of yours. I'd miss JVC if I moved out. Adore the peace and quiet, it's a haven coming home from work. Am living in Mirabella 2 and agree they are big but being a typical woman I love loads of space. Need plenty of room for my shoes at least. 

Where have you moved to, and in comparison is it preferable (apart from the money aspect of course)? Nosey aren't I


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> Ibkiss that borders on sacrilege - the Simpsons are brilliant and will live on forever :clap2:
> 
> Sounds a very astute move of yours. I'd miss JVC if I moved out. Adore the peace and quiet, it's a haven coming home from work. Am living in Mirabella 2 and agree they are big but being a typical woman I love loads of space. Need plenty of room for my shoes at least.
> 
> Where have you moved to, and in comparison is it preferable (apart from the money aspect of course)? Nosey aren't I


That also reminds me of Jetsons !!! LOL 

I had seen one of the Mirabellas but didnt like the layout so opted for La Reveira . Betcha the basement is your fav place to house in your wardrobe ... must be the best place for those shoes & OMG!! the stairway I saw in Mirabella 10 !
I have shifted to Al Nahda (that's the other side of town ,I know) but everyone have their specific preferences ... Anyways good luck & Enjoy the peace and quietness JVC has to offer .

PS. I don't mind nosey folks :horn:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> That also reminds me of Jetsons !!! LOL
> 
> I had seen one of the Mirabellas but didnt like the layout so opted for La Reveira . Betcha the basement is your fav place to house in your wardrobe ... must be the best place for those shoes & OMG!! the stairway I saw in Mirabella 10 !
> I have shifted to Al Nahda (that's the other side of town ,I know) but everyone have their specific preferences ... Anyways good luck & Enjoy the peace and quietness JVC has to offer .
> ...


Thanks Ibkiss and hope you're just as happy :thumb:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

@ Ibkiss. As you are a landlord what's your spin on being informed that I have a rental increase following my first year. Aren't rents frozen for at least two years or is that a fallacy.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ It depends on how much your rent was ... If it was below the market price ,then it can be increased ............ otherwise it can't be increased for atleast 2 yrs


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Ibkiss


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> Thanks Ibkiss


This is the official rent increase calculator :: Land Department ::


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

rsinner said:


> This is the official rent increase calculator :: Land Department ::


Checked that out but Jumeirah Village Circle unfortunately isn't listed only JVT but thanks for your help rsinner


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

petrolhead said:


> Thanks Ibkiss


You're welcome  how much ure paying ?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Increased to 78,500 from 75


----------

